# Deli for sale, New Park Rd, Brixton, London SW2



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

A friend of mine is selling off her deli/cafe in New Park Rd, Brixton, London SW2. It's on eBay now for £5,000 if anyone's interested. 

Check out the listing for photos and more details:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/280702703441


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

Argh! another year and I might have, gutted  Hope it stays as a decent deli!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Argh! another year and I might have, gutted  Hope it stays as a decent deli!


To run as a deli?  I could bake your cakes


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> To run as a deli?  I could bake your cakes


 
I looked at it when it was first up for sale... it was a fair bit more than 5k then. You were on my list of suppliers


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 28, 2011)

Presumably you need a bit more financial investment than the £5k?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I looked at it when it was first up for sale... it was a fair bit more than 5k then. You were on my list of suppliers


 I make fudge too


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps now is the time to have a go at the urban75 worker's co-op.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2011)

For a brief moment there I was tempted, until I remembered I know nothing about running a business.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Presumably you need a bit more financial investment than the £5k?


 
Fixtures and fittings, stock etc.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I make fudge too


 
hehe 

Beyond my means at the moment, great price though


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2011)

This is what me & the mrs want to do one day. £5k is a great price.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

Belushi said:


> For a brief moment there I was tempted, until I remembered I know nothing about running a business.


I had a similar moment, but then I remembered what is was like working in a cafe.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> I had a similar moment, but then I remembered what is was like working in a cafe.


 
Have you been to the shop?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> I had a similar moment, but then I remembered what is was like working in a cafe.


 
Dont know about cafes but my Dad used to have a pub, incredibly hard work. I'm guessing running a cafe would be similar.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always found Spoons to be more Deli than Cafe, although you do see a few people sat out front every now and then.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Have you been to the shop?


Running a small cafe/deli business means long, long hours and dealing with food all day and I've done enough of that to know it's not for me, no matter how delightful the premises.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Running a small cafe/deli business means long, long hours and dealing with food all day and I've done enough of that to know it's not for me, no matter how delightful the premises.


 
I wasn't questioning that, just asking if you'd been there.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I wasn't questioning that, just asking if you'd been there.


Why does it matter?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Dont know about cafes but my Dad used to have a pub, incredibly hard work. I'm guessing running a cafe would be similar.


 
At least you don't have to deal with as many drunks. But yeah, it's fucking hard work and incredibly long hours.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> At least you don't have to deal with as many drunks. But yeah, it's fucking hard work and incredibly long hours.


Often with really dull bits in the middle. 

But I know some people who've absolutely loved running their own business and this looks to be a great opportunity for someone looking to start up their own cafe/deli shop.

Come to think of it, I probably work equally insane hours with what I do anyway.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Why does it matter?


 
Just wondered, they've got some really nice stuff in there. Thought you may have reviewed it at some time on your Brixton blog but couldn't find anything.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Often with really dull bits in the middle.
> 
> But I know some people who've absolutely loved running their own business and this looks to be a great opportunity for someone looking to start up their own cafe/deli shop.
> 
> Come to think of it, I probably work equally insane hours with what I do anyway.


 
I'm guessing you're not tied to one (smallish) location tho, and probably not at beck and call. +1 for the dull bits, when all you can really do is polish the fittings. KILL ME NAO


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Presumably you need a bit more financial investment than the £5k?



Looks like your £5k will buy the lease which expires in 2017, presumably you shouldn't let the lease get anywhere near expiring though, and be looking towards paying to extend or renew it pretty soon. That could be expensive.

Then there's 'rent' of £5,400 listed on the ebay page.

And then there's this-



Belushi said:


> Fixtures and fittings, stock etc.


 
Still doesn't seem like a bad deal at all, though.


----------



## SW2LEEDS (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Deli, but the demographics of New Park Road have changed enormously over the last few years, I would avoid


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2011)

SW2LEEDS said:


> Nice Deli, but the demographics of New Park Road have changed enormously over the last few years, I would avoid


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


>


 
SW2LEEDS runs a business on New Park Road... why the  ?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 28, 2011)

You need to ask why she is selling. If it was profitable and she wanted to do something else she would hire a manager. If on the other hand it does not make much money well...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> SW2LEEDS runs a business on New Park Road... why the  ?


 
I wondered if it was gonna turn into a sneer at the 'low rent types flooding the area' type post.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2011)

SW2LEEDS said:


> Nice Deli, but the demographics of New Park Road have changed enormously over the last few years, I would avoid


 
... well I live not far from there and visit Nell from time to time. 

Oh wait...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would sell jacket potatoes


----------



## Food (Jun 29, 2011)

£5,400 / year means something like £110 / wk...  Not bad?


----------



## t0m (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope this stays a deli..it's a lovely little shop and a real asset to the area.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I would advise anyone buying it insisting on her sausage roll recipe being part of the deal, they are lush.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)

t0m said:


> Hope this stays a deli..it's a lovely little shop and a real asset to the area.


 
innit


----------

